# MAC - Reel Sexy - April 2012



## Allura Beauty (Mar 28, 2012)

Reel Sexy Lipsticks: more photos, review, and dupes here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 28, 2012)

Cremesheen Glasses: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 28, 2012)

Eye Kohl in Resort: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 28, 2012)

Nail Polish: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 28, 2012)

Dynamic Duos: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 29, 2012)

Live swatches can be seen in this video.


----------



## nicolereviews (Apr 13, 2012)

Reel Sexy Dynamic Duo 1:












*Additional photos here*


----------



## nicolereviews (Apr 13, 2012)

Reel Sexy Cremesheen Lipglass in Star Quality:












  	Additional photos and swatches *Here*!


----------



## soco210 (Apr 14, 2012)

Heirloom Eye Kohl







  	Private Screening, Star Quality Cremesheen Glass













  	Vivid Effect Nail Polish




  	Reel Sexy Lipstick


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 15, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 15, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------



## princess sarah (Apr 17, 2012)

Swatches and reviews on blog including comparison swatches

  	Heroine Lipstick






  	Pink Cult Blush


----------



## jetjet (May 4, 2012)

Heroine









  	http://shopcookeat.wordpress.com/2012/05/05/heroine/


----------



## jetjet (May 4, 2012)

Watch Me Simmer 








  	http://shopcookeat.wordpress.com/


----------

